# Windows 10 failed to instal C1900101-3000D?



## Shadow123 (Oct 16, 2015)

I had this problem the 4th time, whenever I instal windows 10 it goes to 60 or even 70% then it restarts, and it is a black screen for the rest of the time.
I only have one graphics card which is intel graphics hd
My version of windows is win 7 sp1


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Try disabling or removing your antivirus software temporarily, and also disconnecting the Ethernet cable if you're connected to a wired device.


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I had the same problem but my error code was C19001-40017. I shut off my antivirus and had the same results. At about 60% installed it stops and returns the computer to Windows 7. If I desconnect my Ethernet cable would I still be able to install without internet?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Make sure that the BIOS is up to date and that you have the latest chipset driver installed. 
Also, make sure the BIOS is set to default settings.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

> If I desconnect my Ethernet cable would I still be able to install without internet?


Yes, that's how I did it originally when having issues with the upgrade.


----------

